

DailyCandy Bought by Comcast for $125 million - diego
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/05/dailycandy-bought-by-comcast-for-125-million

======
beaudeal
congratulations to dailycandy! my sister has been an exec there for a long
time, so this is really exciting haha

~~~
shafqat
congrats to you and your family then... must be a nice payday hopefully. ;-)

------
ryanb
I'm shocked at the price, but good for them.

------
mtw
quick math: $25m in revenues, 2.5m subscribers, which makes it $50 annual
revenue per subscriber.

So I am wondering is $50/year/user a high or low figure in web advertising? I
am suspecting it's a high one because of the audience (hip, young and rich
urban women)

~~~
quickpost
Not sure I follow your math. Wouldn't that be $10 in annual revenue per
subscriber ($10 * 2.5mil = $25mil)?

------
drandall
This really makes me wonder how valuations are calculated for newsletters.
Anyone?

~~~
sachinag
Same as websites - but you track number of people subscribed and the key
metric is how many people open it. CPMs are a little higher for newsletters
than for websites with the same number of readers I've found (as an
advertiser, not a content producer).

------
niels_olson
so . . . we plan to move to DC next summer. Would my wife want to sign up for
this now that it's been sold?

